# GTA - Southern Ontario Group Buy



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Logistics and details will need to be worked out, but before I invest the time was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Livestock Group buy

Again this would require a lot of time and co-ordination on everyone's part.....not a small task since there is a very small window.

ORIOLE ANGEL (BICOLOR) $3.00
ORIOLE ANGEL (BICOLOR) $3.00
ORIOLE ANGEL (BICOLOR) $3.00
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL $1.50
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL $1.50
FLAGFIN ANGELFISH $6.50
HALFBACK ANGELFISH $1.00
HALFBACK ANGELFISH $1.00
HALFBACK ANGELFISH $1.00
IMPERATOR ANGELFISH (JUVENILE) $18.00
BLUE KORAN ANGELFISH $7.00
BLUE KORAN ANGELFISH $7.00
BLUE KORAN ANGELFISH $7.00
LAMARK ANGELFISH $1.50
LAMARK ANGELFISH $1.50
RUSTY ANGEL $2.00
RUSTY ANGEL $2.00
RUSTY ANGEL $2.00
QUEEN ANGEL (SINGAPORE) $1.00
QUEEN ANGEL (SINGAPORE) $1.00
QUEEN ANGEL (SINGAPORE) $1.00
STRIPE KORAN $5.00
STRIPE KORAN $5.00
ANGLERFISH, COMMON $1.00
ANGLERFISH, COMMON $1.00
TRUNCATE ANTHIAS $1.00
TRUNCATE ANTHIAS $1.00
LYRETAIL CORALFISH (RED CORAL) $0.50
SQUARE BACK,PURPLE SPOT CHROM $5.00
YELLOW ANTHIAS $3.00
YELLOW ANTHIAS $3.00
PINK ANTHIAS $1.00
PINK ANTHIAS $1.00
PINNATUS BATFISH $9.00
SCOOTER BLENNY $0.50
SCOOTER BLENNY $0.50
STRIPED BLENNY $0.50
ALGAE BLENNY $0.50
BLUE SPOT BUTTERFLY $1.20
BLUE SPOT BUTTERFLY $1.20
BLUE SPOT BUTTERFLY $1.20
EIGHT BAND BUTTERFLY $0.80
EIGHT BAND BUTTERFLY $0.80
ORANGE BUTTERFLY $1.00
ORANGE BUTTERFLY $1.00
ORANGE BUTTERFLY $1.00
PHILIPPINE BUTTERFLY $1.00
PHILIPPINE BUTTERFLY $1.00
RAFFLESI BUTTERFLY $1.20
RAFFLESI BUTTERFLY $1.20
RAFFLESI BUTTERFLY $1.20
SPECULUM BUTTERFLY $1.00
SPECULUM BUTTERFLY $1.00
TRIANGLE BUTTERFLY $1.00
TRIANGLE BUTTERFLY $1.00
TRIFASCIATUS BUTTERFLY $1.00
TRIFASCIATUS BUTTERFLY $1.00
VAGABOND BUTTERFLY $1.00
VAGABOND BUTTERFLY $1.00
YELLOW CITRON BUTTERFLY $1.20
YELLOW CITRON BUTTERFLY $1.20
AURIGA BUTTERFLY $1.20
AURIGA BUTTERFLY $1.20
AURIGA BUTTERFLY $1.20
CHELMON BUTTERFLY (COPPERBAND) $2.00
DIAMOND BUTTERFLY $3.00
HENIOCHUS, BLACK & WHITE $4.00
HENIOCHUS, BLACK & WHITE $4.00
HENIOCHUS, BLACK & WHITE $4.00
HENIOCHUS, BROWN $1.00
HENIOCHUS, BROWN $1.00
HENIOCHUS, BROWN $1.00
LONGNOSE BUTTERFLY $2.00
LONGNOSE BUTTERFLY $2.00
ORNATE BUTTERFLY $2.00
ORNATE BUTTERFLY $2.00
CHECKERED BUTT (PEARLSCALE) $1.20
CHECKERED BUTT (PEARLSCALE) $1.20
BLACK CHECKER(BLK PEARLSCALE) $1.20
SADDLEBACK BUTTERFLY $5.00
HENIOCHUS, BROWN & WHITE $1.00
HENIOCHUS, BROWN & WHITE $1.00
CARDINAL, COMMON $0.30
BLACK CARDINAL $0.50
BLACK CARDINAL $0.50
SPOTTED CARDINAL $0.50
SPOTTED CARDINAL $0.50
STRIPE CARDINAL $0.50
STRIPE CARDINAL $0.50
LYRETAIL CHROMIS $0.30
LYRETAIL CHROMIS $0.30
YELLOWTAIL CHROMIS $0.30
YELLOWTAIL CHROMIS $0.30
YELLOWTAIL CHROMIS $0.30
PURPLE CHROMIS $0.50
PURPLE CHROMIS $0.50
ORANGE LINE CHROMIS $0.60
PERCULA CLOWN $1.50
PERCULA CLOWN $1.50
PERCULA CLOWN $1.50
SEBAE, BROWN & WHITE CLOWN $0.80
SEBAE, BROWN & WHITE CLOWN $0.80
XANTHURUS, BLACK & WHITE CLOWN $1.20
TOMATO CLOWN $1.50
TOMATO CLOWN $1.50
TOMATO CLOWN $1.50
BEAU GREGORY $0.30
BEAU GREGORY $0.30
BLUE DAMSEL $0.30
GREEN CHROMIS $0.30
GREEN CHROMIS $0.30
GREEN CHROMIS $0.30
SERGEANT MAJOR $0.30
SERGEANT MAJOR $0.30
SERGEANT MAJOR $0.30
3 - SPOT (DOMINO) $0.35
3 - SPOT (DOMINO) $0.35
3 - SPOT (DOMINO) $0.35
2 - STRIPE (SMOKY) $0.30
3 - STRIPE DAMSEL $0.30
3 - STRIPE DAMSEL $0.30
4 - STRIPE DAMSEL $0.45
4 - STRIPE DAMSEL $0.45
YELLOWTAIL BLUE DAMSEL $0.60
YELLOWTAIL BLUE DAMSEL $0.60
YELLOWTAIL BLUE DAMSEL $0.60
BLUEFIN DAMSEL $0.50
BLUEFIN DAMSEL $0.50
BLUEFIN DAMSEL $0.50
YELLOW DAMSEL $0.30
YELLOW DAMSEL $0.30
YELLOW DAMSEL $0.30
LEMON DAMSEL $0.30
LEMON DAMSEL $0.30
LEMON DAMSEL $0.30
PINK DAMSEL $0.30
PINK DAMSEL $0.30
PINK DAMSEL $0.30
TIGER DAMSEL $0.25
TIGER DAMSEL $0.25
ASSORTED MORAY EEL $1.50
ASSORTED MORAY EEL $1.50
SNAKE, BANDED EEL $1.50
SNOWFLAKE EEL $2.00
SNOWFLAKE EEL $2.00
WOLF (GREEN) EEL $1.50
ORANGE SPOT FILEFISH $0.50
ORANGE SPOT FILEFISH $0.50
ORANGE SPOT FILEFISH $0.50
UNICORN FILEFISH $0.50
GOATFISH, COMMON $0.30
NEON GOBY (CONVICT) $0.40
NEON GOBY (CONVICT) $0.40
GOLDEN HEADED SLEEPER $0.50
GOLDEN HEADED SLEEPER $0.50
MANDARIN, GREEN $1.50
MANDARIN, GREEN $1.50
WATCHMAN, BLUE SPOTTED $3.00
WATCHMAN, BLUE SPOTTED $3.00
WATCHMAN, BLUE SPOTTED $3.00
WATCHMAN, BANDED GOBY $5.00
WATCHMAN, BANDED GOBY $5.00
BLUE DOT GROUPER $1.50
SADDLE GROUPER $5.00
SPOTTED GROUPER $0.50
SPOTTED GROUPER $0.50
YELLOW GROUPER $0.80
FLAGTAIL GROUPER $1.00
SPOTTED GRUNT $1.80
SPOTTED GRUNT $1.80
SPOTTED GRUNT $1.80
SWEETLIP (STRIPE GRUNT) $0.50
SWEETLIP (STRIPE GRUNT) $0.50
SWEETLIP (STRIPE GRUNT) $0.50
ORIENTAL SWEETLIPS $1.80
LONGNOSE HAWKFISH $8.00
LONGNOSE HAWKFISH $8.00
CHOCOLATE DAMSEL $0.25
CHOCOLATE DAMSEL $0.25
ANTENNATA LION (WHITE FIN) $1.50
ANTENNATA LION (WHITE FIN) $1.50
DWARF LION $0.50
BROWN PEACOCK LION $2.00
BLACK PEACOCK LION $2.50
BLACK PEACOCK LION $2.50
PINK & BLUE SPOT GOBY $1.30
PINK & BLUE SPOT GOBY $1.30
PINK & BLUE SPOT GOBY $1.30
YELLOW WATCHMAN GOBY $2.00
YELLOW WATCHMAN GOBY $2.00
GREEN PARROT $6.00
GREEN PARROT $6.00
MULTICOLOR PARROT (PAINTED) $0.50
MULTICOLOR PARROT (PAINTED) $0.50
RED PARROT $1.00
RED PARROT $1.00
STRAWBERRY (PURPLE) $1.50
STRAWBERRY (PURPLE) $1.50
PORCUPINE PUFFER $1.00
PORCUPINE PUFFER $1.00
SADDLE PUFFER $1.00
SADDLE PUFFER $1.00
SPOTTED (BLUE SPOT) PUFFER $1.00
CAT SHARK (BANDED SHARK) $6.00
CAT SHARK (BANDED SHARK) $6.00
CAT SHARK (BANDED SHARK) $6.00
REMORA SHARK $5.00
REMORA SHARK $5.00
SHARK EGG $6.00
HI-FIN SNAPPER $20.00
TWO LINE SNAPPER $1.50
TWO LINE SNAPPER $1.50
BLUE LINE SNAPPER $6.00
BLUE LINE SNAPPER $6.00
BLUE TANG $12.00
BLUE TANG $12.00
BLUE TANG $12.00
BLUE TANG $12.00
LIPSTICK TANG (NASO) $1.00
LIPSTICK TANG (NASO) $1.00
LIPSTICK TANG (NASO) $1.00
POWDER BROWN TANG $2.50
SAILFIN TANG $4.00
SAILFIN TANG $4.00
SAILFIN TANG $4.00
SCOPAS TANG $1.50
SCOPAS TANG $1.50
BURSA TRIGGER $1.00
BURSA TRIGGER $1.00
CLOWN TRIGGER $25.00
CLOWN TRIGGER $25.00
CLOWN TRIGGER $25.00
NIGER (BLACK TRIGGER) $1.50
NIGER (BLACK TRIGGER) $1.50
STAR TRIGGER $1.50
PINK WRASSE $0.50
PINK WRASSE $0.50
STRIPE WRASSE $0.50
ANAMPSES WRASSE $2.00
ASSORTED WRASSE $0.30
ASSORTED WRASSE $0.30
ASSORTED WRASSE $0.30
BIRD, BLACK/BROWN (FEMALE) $2.00
BIRD, BLACK/BROWN (FEMALE) $2.00
BIRD, GREEN (MALE) $5.00
DRAGON WRASSE $0.80
DRAGON WRASSE $0.80
GREEN WRASSE $0.40
GREEN WRASSE $0.40
LYRETAIL WRASSE (THALASSOMA) $0.50
LYRETAIL WRASSE (THALASSOMA) $0.50
LYRETAIL WRASSE (THALASSOMA) $0.50
DECOLORIS WRASSE $1.00
COWFISH $2.50
COWFISH $2.50
COW, HELMET (CAMELFISH) $2.50
COW, HELMET (CAMELFISH) $2.50
CUBICUS $2.00
CUBICUS $2.00
CLOWN TRIGGER - tiny $18.00
FLOUNDER $1.00
GURNARD, FLYING $2.00
ONE SPOT FOXFACE $2.50
ONE SPOT FOXFACE $2.50
CORAL HOGFISH $2.00
MOORISH IDOL $1.00
PILOT $2.50
PILOT $2.50
GREEN PIPEFISH $1.00
RABBITFISH $0.50
BLUE DOTTED RAY $10.00
BLUE DOTTED RAY $10.00
BIG EYE SQUIRREL $0.50
BIG EYE SQUIRREL $0.50
BIG EYE SQUIRREL $0.50
RED STRIPE SQUIRREL $0.50
RED STRIPE SQUIRREL $0.50
RED STRIPE SQUIRREL $0.50
STRIPE SQUIRREL $0.50
STRIPE SQUIRREL $0.50
STONEFISH $2.00
STONEFISH $2.00
STONEFISH $2.00
KNIFEFISH $0.50
KNIFEFISH $0.50
SEBAE (BROWN) ANEMONE $2.00
SEBAE (BROWN) ANEMONE $2.00
ANEMONES, COMMON $2.00
ANEMONES, COMMON $2.00
BULB/MAROON ANEMONE $2.50
BULB/MAROON ANEMONE $2.50
BULB/MAROON ANEMONE $2.50
CARPET,ASSORTED (ORD) $3.00
CARPET,ASSORTED (ORD) $3.00
CARPET,ASSORTED (ORD) $3.00
LONG TENTACLE, ORDINARY $3.00
LONG TENTACLE, ORDINARY $3.00
SEBAE (WHITE) ANEMONE $1.50
SEBAE (WHITE) ANEMONE $1.50
SEBAE (WHITE) ANEMONE $1.50
TUBE ANEMONE, COLOR $3.00
TUBE ANEMONE, COLOR $3.00
ANEMONE CRAB $0.50
FIDDLER, RED (RED CRAB) $0.30
HERMIT CRAB (RED LEGS) $0.80
HERMIT CRAB (RED LEGS) $0.80
HERMIT CRAB (RED LEGS) $0.80
HERMIT, WITH ANEMONE $1.00
SPIDER CRAB $0.50
YELLOW CUCUMBER $1.00
MONKEY SHRIMP $0.50
MONKEY SHRIMP $0.50
BANDED CORAL SHRIMP $0.50
BANDED CORAL SHRIMP $0.50
CLEANER SHRIMP (ORANGE SKUNK) $4.00
FIRE/RED SHRIMP (SCARLET) $10.00
HARLEQUIN SHRIMP (CLOWNSHRIMP) $7.00
HARLEQUIN SHRIMP (CLOWNSHRIMP) $7.00
HARLEQUIN SHRIMP (CLOWNSHRIMP) $7.00
BRITTLE STARFISH $0.50
COLORED, FEATHERDUSTER $1.00
COLORED, FEATHERDUSTER $1.00
FEATHERDUSTER $1.00
FEATHERDUSTER $1.00
TURBO SNAIL $0.30
COLORED NUDIBRANCH $1.00
COLORED NUDIBRANCH $1.00
BLUE VELVET NUDIBRANCH $1.00
BLUE RING OCTOPUS $2.00
MONARCH DAMSEL $0.15
MONARCH DAMSEL $0.15
EIGHTSTRIPE WRASSE $0.30
BLUE DEVIL DAMSEL $0.40
BLUE DEVIL DAMSEL $0.40
CRESCENT PERCH $5.00
BROWN SPINY LOBSTER $2.00


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

At those prices sure.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Prices do fluctuate a bit....but yes 

Those are actual group prices.

There will be a minimum order of approx 20 boxes for the group. In order to simplify the logistics I was thinking a minimum order of one box per person + shipping/handling/and customs. We then each meet a Pearson to pick up the order.

I would need to contact the supplier directly in order to determine box configurations based on everyone's order.

shipping/handling/and customs would be split per box

If we can get roughly 20-25 point people. They can help co-ordinate a box among family/friends/fish club/other members.

Don't want to waste the suppliers time either.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Sure I im in, but what is the minimum for each person in terms of how much per box?

Also will there be any corals?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

By common cardinal do youmean cardinal tetras? If so how big are they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

ha ha ha ha

This is the funniest group buy that I've seen on here. It reminds me of the early PN days.

You are going to find 20+ people to buy 12 to 50 fish each from the Philippines, who are willing to accept all of the DOAS, willing to pay $100+ per box for shipping box charge and packing, get 20+ people to accept substitutes they probably don't really want, get them to pay up front co-ordinate 20+ people at the airport to pick up their fish on time, convince Canada Border Services the shipment is non-commercial etc etc etc? 

Every Philippine exporter has virtually the same list but rarely do they have 60% of the fish in stock at any given time.

You would probably pay the same landed prices from John at NAFB if you approached him with a group buy proposition.

20 boxes of fish from the Philippines is a LOT of fish

I wish you much luck.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This group buy is just a disaster waiting to happen.

There is a reason why importers and pet stores exist.

As Harold says, good luck with it


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Definately not for everyone.........I checked my last order which was 10 boxes for minimum shipping wt. so minimun order for the group will only be 1 box.

Terms of sale are set by the supplier which we all (including myself) would need to agree to. 

It is doable and not as difficult as you might think. I've had them delivered right to my house in the past......the details will need to be worked out with those that are interested. If the interst is not then no big deal...just something I thought I'd ask.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Flazky said:


> Sure I im in, but what is the minimum for each person in terms of how much per box?
> 
> Also will there be any corals?


Quantity per box will vary based on the size of the fish. I'll try to get you some historical box configurations.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

duckyser said:


> By common cardinal do youmean cardinal tetras? If so how big are they?


Only marine.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

h_s said:


> ha ha ha ha
> 
> This is the funniest group buy that I've seen on here. It reminds me of the early PN days.
> 
> ...


^
I was going to say something but it would have been less articulate.

Yes. This is a bad idea. At very least it's a giant bag of guaranteed problems. At worst you may not even get the fish.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm I see your point..haha was just abt to ask what the DOA policy is.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Flazky said:


> hmm I see your point..haha was just abt to ask what the DOA policy is.


what DOA?  you are getting direct import prices LOL


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Flazky said:


> hmm I see your point..haha was just abt to ask what the DOA policy is.


I would estimate 5-10% DOA is the risk that comes with process. I've had dead in a few days from the fish store at $20.00+. Like vaporize said we will be getting the import price.

I would advise that this buy would probably not be for the beginner/average hobbyist looking to add a few fish to their tank, but maybe for those that have the ability/resources to acclimate/quarantine the livestock they are receiving, and distribute accordingly.

However, if a group of individuals would like to appoint a "point" person to pick up their box and distribute accordingly, I don't see an issue with that either. It would be unrealistic for me to get into individual fish requests......but those details would be getting ahead of myself.

I don't want to rip anyone off or have anyone go into this without completely understanding how it can work!.....resellers are welcome as well.

That being said, is there risk....yes, do I have all the answers.....no, do we have an opportunity to purchase at import prices.....if we work together.

This is are examples of box configurations (then add approx $160 for S&H) I will clear the shipment with customs. The numbers on the far left are the box numbers.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, those prices are eye opening! unfortunately, I don't have the energy (or the will power) to keep more than one freshwater tank.

I don't know why some people are knocking you down, well actually we all know why, anyway you're here to give option to others who share similar interest, keep up the good work bud, hopefully it works out.

It's like owning a business, you buy items from directly from manufacturer by the skids/bulk and some will have defects but at the end of the day there is money to be made or saved, that's why there are ....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Holidays said:


> I don't know why some people are knocking you down, well actually we all know why, anyway you're here to give option to others who share similar interest, keep up the good work bud, hopefully it works out.


Because the track record of things like this working successfully and properly is...quite low.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Because the track record of things like this working successfully and properly is...quite low.


I agree. A proposition like this is almost impossible without a large and properly outfitted central facility to hold all the imports at, even temporarily.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Only if I had my tanks up and running!! That would be easy to house!! Darn! I'll have to look into it in the future!! Most of mine comes from Singapore and indo!!

Good luck wish I could

thanks

John


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a really bad idea man. H_S is somebody who's been dealing with the importation of tropical fish/shrimp/coral/plants from overseas for decades. I'd heed the advice that many years of experience brings with it. I've heard bad stories when people try to do something like this. When everything's said and done you may end up having paid the equivalent of retail prices, or worse- and have all kinds of headaches and logistics to deal with on top of it.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

sugarglidder said:


> Only if I had my tanks up and running!! That would be easy to house!! Darn! I'll have to look into it in the future!! Most of mine comes from Singapore and indo!!
> 
> Good luck wish I could
> 
> ...


Well, when your tanks are up and running it would be great to organize a group buy to a central location with little overhead. This way you could absorb the cost of extra fish and deal with the credits from the DOAs. That, and I'm sure you can get some of the buyers to help you handle the the arrival and acclimatization processes.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy crow those are cheap marine fish prices. Must be direct from Way Over There.

W


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Those prices are quite decieving, unless he plans on paying the complete landed factor, freight and fuel on fish from the phillipines usually run an 3-5 landed factor (depending on day) so 3 - 5 x the price you see, and will not account for deads. Not trying to discourage this completely, but its really not as easy as it looks. Paying the usual 2-3x markup of this price that fish stores charge is well worth a healthier fish.


----------

